# leafy liverwort identification needed



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

i found this liverwart in the same creek as the moss i have trying to be identified, this was growing underwater and any seen above water was dead, so this is a true aquatic plant so far. the ph was 7.8 the temp was 62. the pic below is a piece


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Can we get a pic with something for size reference like a penny. This really looks like a moss with huge leaves. The leaves look just like the microscope pics of the mosses on the list of aquatic mosses.http://www.aquamoss.net/Moss-List.htm
I've seen stuff on ebay, think it was called worm moss, that looked similiar. Do you seen any evidence of roots along the dark stems?
Here might be a clue. Seems there are a bunch of aquatic mosses round there.
http://www.biology.appstate.edu/herbarium/Research/WYNNS%20thesis.pdf


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello
yeah i should have known to use a ruler or something in the pic! cant find the ruler either lol

there didnt seem to be any signs of roots at the ends where its black colored, this was clinging some cypress knees just like the mystery moss i found beside it.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I totally have a buck that says its a moss.

Got any extra?


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

i read that liverwort is a type of moss


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You are right---it is a liverwort. There are a large number of leafy liverworts. See http://www2.una.edu/pdavis/SchusterPlants.htm for a long list with illustrations.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

HeyPK said:


> You are right---it is a liverwort. There are a large number of leafy liverworts. See http://www2.una.edu/pdavis/SchusterPlants.htm for a long list with illustrations.


great site for liverworts/mos of the south east! i even found the wort i have on this list after i few looks with the microscope! it is porella pinnata native to south caroilina, a cousin of good old fissidens moss. i hope it stays alive in the tank as it looks neat and still alive for now. thanks for the help saved me lots of internet searching!

and that site has a list of the mosses around here to! made my day!


----------

